# Suns vs. Nuggets



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

No time to make a GT. Lets just wrap this one up and secure homecourt throughout the playoffs.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

We have one all 3 previous games we know we can beat these guys.


Suns 117
Nuggets 108


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

On Saturday, Houston spanked the Nuggets pretty bad, 115-87 for their worst drubbing of the season. Let's just continue our winning ways and deliver another the Nuggets another convincing defeat.

Suns 113
Nuggets 101


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns 125
Nuggets 115


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Suns 121*
Nuggets 110

*Amare 37pts *
Melo 26pts


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Suns 119
-
Nuggets 117


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Martin or Camby probably won't play or play limited minutes.

Suns to win

Suns 114
Nuggets 107


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Nothing would make my day any better than kicking George Karl's butt again AND with something on the line. Karl for Coach of the Year? I see the logic, but don't make me laugh.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I say give all our efforts tonight to get the #1 spot and then rest the starters a lot more in the last game. I think tonight is probably the most important regular season game. We can't lose this one. We need all the rest we can get before the playoffs. 

So, let's go out and win this one Suns!!!


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

jibikao said:


> I say give all our efforts tonight to get the #1 spot and then rest the starters a lot more in the last game. I think tonight is probably the most important regular season game. We can't lose this one. We need all the rest we can get before the playoffs.
> 
> So, let's go out and win this one Suns!!!


I agree. This is a must win game, if we win today there won't be any pressure to win against the Kings. If we lose we will be putting all our eggs in one basket against the Kings (who we just drubbed but they're a good team and can bounce back quickly). Just finish off the #1 spot, tie our season record for wins, and rest the starters against the Kings. I would still like to see us break the all time Suns record for wins in a season but I don't think it's really going to help us come playoff time. Tieing it is almost just as good.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Suns: 112
Nuggets: 98


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I just checked the schedule. This game is on TNT!!! Heck yea. Time to beat down the Nuggets. That sucks though I was supposed to train for football today.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> I just checked the schedule. This game is on TNT!!! Heck yea. Time to beat down the Nuggets. That sucks though I was supposed to train for football today.


lol, you didnt know it was on? They had it set for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

106-82 Suns


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

italianBBlover said:


> 106-82 Suns


If thats the score, Bo and Shirley should each play around 10 minutes...haha
:greatjob:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> Nothing would make my day any better than kicking George Karl's butt again AND with something on the line. Karl for Coach of the Year? I see the logic, but don't make me laugh.


sunsaz,

Welcome to the Suns forum. Hope to see you posting with the rest of us here.

G-Force


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> If thats the score, Bo and Shirley should each play around 10 minutes...haha
> :greatjob:


I predict a good game for Shirley today:

3 min, 2 points, 1 assist, 1-2 from the field, 1 rebound

That'd be Shirley's version of a triple double. :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> I predict a good game for Shirley today:
> 
> 3 min, 2 points, 1 assist, 1-2 from the field, 1 rebound
> 
> That'd be Shirley's version of a triple double. :biggrin:


Just imagine that per 48 minutes! 32 points, 16 assits, 16 rebounds!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, we came out smoking. Shooting 71%. We lead 44-25 over Denver at the end of 1. Altho this game is meaningless with Memphis winning over the Spurs in dramatic fashion. We clinched home court.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Why the F does A.Miller have to YELL every time he drives to the basket!!! Even when NOBODY touches him. AHH AHH AHH AHHH ahh my ***. 

By the way, we are the #1 team now.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

That A.Miller just SCREAMED AGAIN even on defense. WTF!!!!! Oh god... it's HIGHLY annoying now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead at halftime 75-57.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

pheonix is making a statement tonite, too bad its meaningless. Do you think our offensive is ready for the playoffs? :banana: 


-steve with 10 assists at the half :biggrin:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Nashaholic said:


> pheonix is making a statement tonite, too bad its meaningless. Do you think our offensive is ready for the playoffs? :banana:
> 
> 
> -steve with 10 assists at the half :biggrin:


I like this game. Spurs lost tonight but we beat Nuggets bad to make a statement that we are the #1 team! 

I think one last thing we need before playoff is Q. He needs to get back to his streaky shooting and I think we are set. I am glad it's a blowout tonight so Nash can rest more. 

PS: Barbosa needs to take care of the ball more. mmmm.... :curse:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Wow, we can out smoking. Shooting 71%. We lead 44-25 over Denver at the end of 1. Altho this game is meaningless with Memphis winning over the Spurs in dramatic fashion. We clinched home court.


Wow, what a first quarter! That sure set the tone for the game. Spank, spank, spank. The Nuggets are gettin' whupped!

And this game is not necessarily meaningless. A win like this feels pretty darn good and excites the fan base. Too bad I made a huge bet on Sacramento and they got beat by the JAzz. I should have made a bigger bet on this game and a smaller one on the Kings game. Easy come, easy go...


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

G-Force said:


> Wow, what a first quarter! That sure set the tone for the game. Spank, spank, spank. The Nuggets are gettin' whupped!
> 
> And this game is not necessarily meaningless. A win like this feels pretty darn good and excites the fan base. Too bad I made a huge bet on Sacramento and they got beat by the JAzz. I should have made a bigger bet on this game and a smaller one on the Kings game. Easy come, easy go...


I agree that this game is not meaningless. We are a young team and confidence is what makes us #1 team in NBA. We can't lose any confidence now so we need to big wins like this to give us good confidence boost. You do not want to go to playoffs with losing streaks. 

And plus, we just tied our franchise record. Next game should be fun to watch.  

63W!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

128-114 final. Damn, I was so close to getting the score right. I had 125-115! lol obviously the final score was not indicative of what this game was.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

G-Force said:


> Wow, what a first quarter! That sure set the tone for the game. Spank, spank, spank. The Nuggets are gettin' whupped!
> 
> And this game is not necessarily meaningless. A win like this feels pretty darn good and excites the fan base. Too bad I made a huge bet on Sacramento and they got beat by the JAzz. I should have made a bigger bet on this game and a smaller one on the Kings game. Easy come, easy go...


True but I meant meaningless in a sense that we needed to win. But you're right, it's a good win for us and to keep their confidence up.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

That was one very convincing, marvelous win. Just take a look at the boxscore and you see that all twelve Suns got some playing time. Don't winning big feel good?

G-Force


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

G-Force said:


> That was one very convincing, marvelous win. Just take a look at the boxscore and you see that all twelve Suns got some playing time. Don't winning big feel good?
> 
> G-Force


Damn straight. Now, I just want the playoffs to begin. So, we can attempt to shut up A LOT of people.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Even after losing Saturday, Denver has been the hottest team since the All Star Break at 31-4; but three of those losses were to the Suns.

A month ago the Nuggets were saying they wanted to play the Suns in the first round. You'd have to wonder if they are re-thinking that. :cheers:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

azirishmusic said:


> Even after losing Saturday, Denver has been the hottest team since the All Star Break at 31-4; but three of those losses were to the Suns.
> 
> A month ago the Nuggets were saying they wanted to play the Suns in the first round. You'd have to wonder if they are re-thinking that. :cheers:


I know some stubbern Nugget fans would still like to play the Suns but George Karl sure as heck wouldn't! He played them 3 times and lost every single time. It's not like the Suns did anything that suprised him (unlike Houston who he said he was pretty unprepared to play). The Nuggs play a little bit like the Suns but they are simply not good enough to hang with them for the game much less a quarter (after the first quarter the Suns turned it on cruise control... the lead never went below 14 for the rest of the game but also never got passed 25). Anthony had a killer game and so did Kenyon but they still got blown out, which if I was a Nugget fan I'd be a little scared to see. 

However that said as a Suns fan I would not like to see the Nuggets in the first round. They're still capable of playing great ball and should give the Spurs a run for their money. The Grizzlies are by far the worst Western Conference playoff team and I'm happy the Suns are playing them in the first round (though considering the West is so dominent even they are pretty good). The Grizzlies have only won 1 of their last 5 games and only 6 of their past 15 so they've been playing anything but good basketball (most of those losses were against playoff bound teams but one was against New Orleans which is pretty darn awful when you want to peak at the end of the season).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Congrats on the 1 seed! (and thanks for helping the Kings get the 6 seed  )


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Amazing 3pt-shooting of all of the Suns and especially of Joe Johnson!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

azirishmusic said:


> Even after losing Saturday, Denver has been the hottest team since the All Star Break at 31-4; but three of those losses were to the Suns.
> 
> A month ago the Nuggets were saying they wanted to play the Suns in the first round. You'd have to wonder if they are re-thinking that. :cheers:


Ths Suns sure do have the Nuggets number. Three of their four post All-Star break losses - woooff!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Excellent win by the Suns. They look prime and ready for Memphis in the 1st round. :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Congrats Suns and to dissonance19 for getting the closest prediction!


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I think the Nuggets actually match up better with the Spurs than the Suns. The Nuggets want to run, but getting into a running game with the Suns simply doesn't work. By contrast, if they can somehow run against the Spurs, the Nuggets have a chance.

The big question mark will be the relative health of Duncan and Camby. Duncan has put up decent numbers since returning from his injury, but it is not clear he is DUNCAN the superman yet. Camby's injury was not as serious, but the Nuggets need him at full strength.


----------

